# GIK Acoustics Shopping Spree Giveaway Announcement!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win ONE of TWO $600 Shopping Sprees at GIK Acoustics!​*







Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics have teamed up to give away TWO $600 Shopping Sprees for use at GIK Acoustics online store.

*Two lucky winners will get to spend $600 each at GIK Acoustics.*

*This is the ANNOUNCEMENT THREAD ONLY... for more details, qualifications, comments or questions, please visit the GIK Acoustics Shopping Spree Giveaway! discussion thread.*


----------

